# Meditation, anyone?



## Empress_D (Jan 18, 2009)

So recently I've been looking up different guided meditations that they have specifically for anxiety. I started meditating a few days ago and already I can feel that I'm more relaxed and calm with things that would normally cause me anxiety.

Has anyone else tried this method?


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

^the first time i tried mediation, i was already on the verge of my first ever panic attack. then i started berating myself for not being able to calm down. not a fun experience.

but since then, i've improved my lifestyle. i rarely smoke weed anymore & i take b-complex vitamins everyday. i love meditation, especially at night when i'm winding down. it's one of those things that you're not quite sure is working, til one day you realize you're actually not tense/worrying. takes practice though! you just have to find a simple space in your head that's crystal clear and focus on a soothing scene (mine is the ocean).


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Is taking a nap during the day a form of meditating?


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

xtina said:


> . it's one of those things that you're not quite sure is working, til one day you realize you're actually not tense/worrying. takes practice though! you just have to find a simple space in your head that's crystal clear and focus on a soothing scene (mine is the ocean).


Well said indeed. Meditation has really helped me a lot. I don't even do the guided imagery or anything I just focus on my breath and only my breath. If my mind thinks of images I just let them pass without judging them or trying to control them. It did take a while for the full effect to come but I swear when you lock in and your one with your breath and your surroundings it is magical. Definitely worth trying and its easy to get started.


----------



## GivesUpEasily (Jun 6, 2011)

If meditation is going to work for you then you have to practice to be able to do it at a moments notice. Typically I spend most of my days rattling through ideas in my head, one right after another non-stop. Meditation is the exact opposite of that process and works to allow you to push out all of the other thoughts. It definitely helps me to focus on something other than what is causing me to be anxious or depressed. Easy ideas that are always available are counting, and breathing. It also help control your heart rate with enough concentration.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I've been trying to meditate for a while, and I find it difficult and not sure if I'm doing it right. I concentrate on my breathing and try to let every single thought stop/pass and just concentrate on the nothingness (and my breath). Is this the correct way to meditate?


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Is there any meditation YouTube videoes that you guys would recommend? I've been sniffing at doing Jon Kabatt Zinn Mindfullness video.


----------



## MMalloo (May 10, 2010)

AprilEthereal said:


> I've been trying to meditate for a while, and I find it difficult and not sure if I'm doing it right. I concentrate on my breathing and try to let every single thought stop/pass and just concentrate on the nothingness (and my breath). Is this the correct way to meditate?


There are many different ways to meditate.

Concentrating on your breathing is one method. I was taught to pick a specific point of the breath to focus on:


Where the air first enters the nose,
Inside the chest, or
Inside the abdomen.
Or, some people just watch the entire breath as it goes in and out. It just depends on whatever works best for you - I find it helps to focus on a specific point.

I was told that when the mind wanders you should never struggle with it. Just gently bring your attention back to the breath and don't follow any thoughts that come to your mind. If you are like any normal human being, your mind will wander a lot, especially in the beginning, but concentration will grow the more you do it.

Just one of many methods.


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

It' great to mediate and to slow things down, but relying on techniques is NOT the answer. You have to use them as a tool and not be dependent on them because you eventually have to let go of your breathe or your counting or your visualization. 

I used to count and then just deliberately let go, if you find yourself going astray, you can go back to the technique and start again...

The important thing is to let go, let it roll


----------

